# Land For Lease Spalding County



## woodcutter (Jul 18, 2005)

350 Acres +/- hunting land for lease in Spalding County Georgia.  Planted Pines and Mature Hardwoods.  Please call 706-614-4249.


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 18, 2005)

You have a PM


----------



## Bearman (Jul 18, 2005)

Pm Sent


----------



## Slayer (Jul 18, 2005)

*What would be the total number of members???*

and what will the dues be?????

is this a long term lease????


----------

